
Bus Lane Blocked, He Trained His Computer to Catch Scofflaws - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/15/nyregion/bike-lane-blocked-new-york.html
======
EarthMephit
Its a simple problem to solve. Buses equipped with traffic cameras and bus
drivers that can issue fines

~~~
mvid
The last thing in the world we want is a bus driver getting out to argue with
someone for 15 minutes about a fine

------
mistersquid
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16602151)

